# Can some one Give me NIIT (Delhi/Bombay) Head Email or Phone No.



## demigod (Mar 11, 2009)

Can Some one provide me a NIIT Head Email id or phone number please . I am having a problem of bad education *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/mad2.gif in NIIT Nugambakam .

Never Ever Step in to NIIT Numgambak branch for Joining Courses there *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/sad.gif. NIIT Sucks *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/wallbash.gif worst faculty i have ever seen my life.

there faculty don't even have basic qualification of proper communication in english *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/mad2.gif and NON-IT people taking IT Subject ..Grr..


----------



## mrintech (Mar 11, 2009)

*www.niit.com/ContactUs/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## demigod (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks but those are corporate office id and address. any way i have mailed my problem to some  id under complaint and to Group leader in there.But i am helpless i paid nearly 30K for 4 months course and i got a **** as return.

i suggest you people not to step in NIIT (Nugambakam Branch).Rude and unacceptable faculties.They take your money till then they will be very friendly.the moment you pay your money you will be on thier control they won't listen to you for any reason. Day robbery


----------



## mrintech (Mar 11, 2009)

E-mail to *ALL* the e-mail addresses given in this page: *www.niit.com/ContactUs/Pages/default.aspx


----------

